# 102-Year-Old Woman Still Drives Her 82-Year-Old Car



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2012)

Most classic car owners are accustomed to the unusual looks other motorists cast toward their relics on the road. But when Margaret Dunning is behind the wheel of her 1930 Packard 740 Roadster, she draws more attention than her vehicle.

Dunning, age 102, may be one of a small handful of classic-car drivers who can lay claim to the fact they're older than their vehicles.

She was born in 1910, and lives in Plymouth, Michigan, twenty years before her beloved Packard. She's been driving since she was 8 years old, and officially received her license at 12, after her father died. In an appearance at the Concours d' Elegance last month, Dunning recounted her start as an automotive aficionado.

"I'm just a farm girl, and my dad had a lot of machinery, and I adored my dad," she said. "I became familiar with the tools, because the minute I said I didn't know what I was looking for, he'd say, 'Go back to the house.'"

http://autos.aol.com/article/102-ye...er-82-year-old-car/?ncid=txtlnkusauto00000020


----------



## trophywench (Oct 7, 2012)

Well in one way - jolly good for her!  And in the US at least they have to do an eyesight test every year or something - I wish they would here too.

But in another - ooooh those reaction times .....


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 7, 2012)

Know what you mean...I recently got shot down for daring to suggest that my mil, who recently got whiplash from tripping over a bucket (yes, you read that right, she's in late 70's & tons of arthritis, ended up 5 or so days in hospital on morphine & valium before they could get the pain under control)...for suggesting that she shouldn't drive without getting the all clear from the doc as if she can't check (left-right-left quickly kind of thing) her insurance would be invalid. They're normally so adept at not hearing what they don't want to hear that I was quite blunt & pointed out if she killed herself that was fair enough, she'd been daft enough to drive, but if she hit & paralysed a child the family wouldn't be able to claim for costs to adapt home etc as there'd be no valid insurance to claim off... Seems I was very unreasonable to suggest this, & to point out that inconvenience is really not a good enough reason to flout the law (& common sense), esp when we live nearby & have always said if you need anything, ring!!!! 

Grrr.... 

Well, I shall certainly be driving & crossing roads even more carefully now if her attitude is typical?!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 7, 2012)

Good for her !  I still have a car that i got brand new when i was 20 in 1983


----------



## trophywench (Oct 7, 2012)

Hmmm - first time I drove my car after my hysterectomy and it was fine until I started idly wondering, as I braked for the end of the road, which pulled rather - if I'd be able to do an emergency stop, you know - in an emergency.

It was a very short drive ......


----------



## Caroline (Oct 7, 2012)

Good for her, if you are still able then why not.

I remember one of my aunties driving my mum brothjer and me to something. She was so slow pedestrians passed her. It took so long to go a few miles my mum wouldn'g go with her again.


----------



## StephenM (Oct 8, 2012)

There seems to be a general consensus in this thread that age makes people worse drivers. This is a totally incorrect assumption. I know a gentleman of over 90 who is a fairly brisk safe driver. Good health combined with nearly 80 years of experience including competing in various motorsports has kept hom at the top of his game. His lost his competition licence purely on the grounds of age! However I also know someone of 62 who is an awful driver. He has always been slow, hesitant and indecisive. This has got worse as the years pass. When it was suggested to him that he switched to an automatic he said it was not real driving. As progresses down the road with engine speed and road speed totally mismatched on every gear change one wonders. I think everybody should only be granted a three year licence.


----------



## StephenM (Oct 8, 2012)

StephenM said:


> There seems to be a general consensus in this thread that age makes people worse drivers. This is a totally incorrect assumption. I know a gentleman of over 90 who is a fairly brisk safe driver. Good health combined with nearly 80 years of experience including competing in various motorsports has kept hom at the top of his game. His lost his competition licence purely on the grounds of age! However I also know someone of 62 who is an awful driver. He has always been slow, hesitant and indecisive. This has got worse as the years pass. When it was suggested to him that he switched to an automatic he said it was not real driving. As progresses down the road with engine speed and road speed totally mismatched on every gear change one wonders. I think everybody should only be granted a three year licence.



I forgot to add the old gentleman had his C1, C1+E entitlement withdrawn some years ago. So it does not only happen to Type 1


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 8, 2012)

I wasn't necessarily saying it was the age of my mil that was the problem so much as the infirmities it has brought. She can't physically turn her neck fast enough to check both ways at a t junction for example. Plus she is deaf (& in denial about that too) so a car horn might not be heard. She certainly does not has years of motorsport experience & road knowhow to fall back on, esp as normally fil drives, so in recent years her 'currency' has dwindled...at the same time cars seem to be going faster, there's more traffic, more road sins, more decisions & less time & I'm sorry but in her case I have very definitely seen her reactions slow down to the point where I would not ask her to look after the kids now, I don't think it would be safe. Not me having a pop at her because she's getting older, just being realistic.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 8, 2012)

And I'm sorry - most adults reaction times ARE slower than those of younger people!  

See our 40 yo SiL try and compete with the 16 yo on computer games - and know that if my husband plays the SiL, then dad loses.  

QED.


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 9, 2012)

I think, regardless of age, we always see other drivers as a pain in the proverbial.  I am sure if you asked boy racers who the worst drivers are they would say anyone over 25.

This small survey, 3,000 people, asking this question rated older drivers the most irritating closely followed by taxi drivers.
http://www.confused.com/car-insuran...utm_source=Newsletter8Oct&utm_content=October

I did my advanced driving test in my 50's and still drive at the "ripe old age" of 73.  If ever I thought that things were getting bad then I would stop but, touch wood, I ferry other people about a lot and some family members and  nobody has ever said that I am not capable.  I know my nearest and dearest would tell me if they were concerned.  I know of people of all age groups who frighten the life out of me with their driving..

There are now over 1,000,000 drivers over 80 on our roads.
http://www.confused.com/car-insurance/articles/young-and-older-drivers-compared


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> ..I know of people of all age groups who frighten the life out of me with their driving..



I'd echo that sentiment. I also think that the slightly reduced reaction times in older, experienced people are probably less of a threat on the road than the much younger drivers who seem to have an innate belief that they can react instantly when they are driving too fast/not concentrating...


----------



## trophywench (Oct 9, 2012)

Personally, and I dunno why, I've always had days when I CAN drive and days when I can't.  I mean to my own satisfaction - some days it seems to me I drive a lot better than others.

Some days I can park straight, others no matter what I do I can't.  You know, do a Reginald Molehusband - some days I just know I shouldn't even  attempt to try to do a parallel park .......

But I've been like that since before I took my test.

And I don't seriously think I'm any danger to myself or others, else I'd pack it in completely.

I would just like to be consistently excellent!


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 9, 2012)

I think you've hit the nail on the head there, Cherrypie...both about knowing your own limits & how drivers of any age can be awful.  What worries the heck out of me is those people in denial or, as mil said 'I'd be very careful'...like being careful makes up totally for disability / reduced ability at any age .  Another phrase I heard from someone that made me shiver was "I know it's the law, but..."


----------

